# need help with prehistoric minolta :)



## niko (Feb 1, 2008)

hello.

im playing around with this minolta xg2 (xg7) my dad owns. are multiple exposures possible for this camera? i mean without any attachments or something.

thanks!


----------



## Bthornton (Feb 1, 2008)

niko said:


> hello.
> 
> im playing around with this minolta xg2 (xg7) my dad owns. are multiple exposures possible for this camera? i mean without any attachments or something.
> 
> thanks!


I do not think you can take multiple exposures with this camera. I have one around here someplace. If i can remember where it might be I will take a look at it.
Read this:
http://members.aol.com/manualminolta/xg7.htm


----------



## skieur (Feb 1, 2008)

With some Minolta SLRs the procedure was

1. take the first photo
2. press the button at the bottom of the camera
3. cock the shutter...film does not move because of the button pushed in
4. take the second shot
5. button should come out so that you can take other shots normally.

skieur


----------



## niko (Feb 1, 2008)

Bthornton said:


> I do not think you can take multiple exposures with this camera. I have one around here someplace. If i can remember where it might be I will take a look at it.
> Read this:
> http://members.aol.com/manualminolta/xg7.htm


 
hey

yeah i read that already but i think i found something on the web before that there's a trick to it. i just cant remember where. oh well. i guess this camera aint that fun haha

thanks!


----------



## niko (Feb 1, 2008)

skieur said:


> With some Minolta SLRs the procedure was
> 
> 1. take the first photo
> 2. press the button at the bottom of the camera
> ...


 
hmmm well the problem is, the only button at the bottom of the camera is the rewind button


----------



## skieur (Feb 1, 2008)

niko said:


> hmmm well the problem is, the only button at the bottom of the camera is the rewind button


 
That is the right button! but all it does is stop the film from moving forward. It acts like a release which you are using for shooting your two shots on one section of film.

It is buried in the instructional manual of some Minoltas starting with the SRT 102.

skieur


----------



## niko (Feb 3, 2008)

skieur said:


> That is the right button! but all it does is stop the film from moving forward. It acts like a release which you are using for shooting your two shots on one section of film.
> 
> It is buried in the instructional manual of some Minoltas starting with the SRT 102.
> 
> skieur


 
really? well i guess ill try that on my last few frames. thanks!


----------

